# gps coordinates



## DeepEndAble (Apr 24, 2008)

need gps for the saddle


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the saddle? I have a lot of # but never heard of the Saddle besides the one you sit on.


----------



## DeepEndAble (Apr 24, 2008)

the saddle is a large rock formation 60 or so miles i believe somewhere in the direction of the deep water rigs


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There are hundreds of big rock formations in the direction if the rigs like about 80 miles of them between here and New Orleans!!!! :banghead


----------



## DeepEndAble (Apr 24, 2008)

YEAH.....THANKS


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know where it's at but I have heard of it. I believe it's a blue water # and not a bottom fishing #.


----------



## DeepEndAble (Apr 24, 2008)

I MAY BE CALLING IT BY THE WRONG NAME. ITS A LARGE ROCK WITH LARGE RELIEF,60 OR SO MILES OUT THE PASS,KNOWN FOR LARGE AJ. I THINK ITS THE SAME SPOT BUCK HALL WROTE ABOUT ONCE IN THE FLORIDA SPORTSMAN. GETTING THE # IS PROBABLY NOT GOING TO HAPPEN, JUST THOUGHT I`D GIVE IT A SHOT. BARLY AFFORD THE GAS TO THE EDGE ANY WAY!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Have never heard of it before myself but if back breaking action with large AJ's is what your lookin for then head to Yellow Gravel and send down a large live bait. Be careful of what ya ask for since some of them bruisers will bring the healthiest of me to there knees beg'in for mercy. Good luck and bring plenty of motrin.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Have heard of it.... There have been some big kings caught out there too!!

There is defeintly a rock called the saddle out there... I have asked the same question below... search on the old forum!


----------

